# Golden Sands Area



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have moved to Dubai a couple of months back and am staying in the golden sands area in Bur-Dubai near spinneys.

am very much bored of the usual life of going home and watching sitcoms until i go to sleep (except for thursdays of-course when I have friends visiting from Abu dhabi). 

So, heres the thing anyone in that area who is going through a similar phase or who want to meet up for a drink/dinner and explore this wonderful city is welcome to get in touch and put me out of my misery.

Thanks


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

jeanie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have moved to Dubai a couple of months back and am staying in the golden sands area in Bur-Dubai near spinneys.
> 
> ...


We can meet up wherever you are


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Doni said:


> We can meet up wherever you are


Hey Doni
how u doing ? where are you staying in Dubai.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Jeanie,

I am in Deira and I work in Bur Dubai pretty close to the abras. PM your details and I will try my best to put you out of your misery. I won't drink that much, though


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hey Jeanie,
> 
> I am in Deira and I work in Bur Dubai pretty close to the abras. PM your details and I will try my best to put you out of your misery. I won't drink that much, though


drinking too much won't be a good idea for anyone in this godforsaken country 

it just irks my heart


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

hi jeanie, i dont know where u live, still quite new to some areas, but i have been really dying to go around bur dubai area, near the abras and arabian courtyard hotel. i wanna visit the dubai musuem, and some bastak art center that i see when i pass by. i always get to the cloths souk and get back to my safe heaven deira 

anyways, if checking that area is something you would like to (if u havent), I can PM u when I'm free


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

loca said:


> hi jeanie, i dont know where u live, still quite new to some areas, but i have been really dying to go around bur dubai area, near the abras and arabian courtyard hotel. i wanna visit the dubai musuem, and some bastak art center that i see when i pass by. i always get to the cloths souk and get back to my safe heaven deira
> 
> anyways, if checking that area is something you would like to (if u havent), I can PM u when I'm free


Yeah sure why not... I have been to some of the places and they are good. I mean these are the only places that are what lil is left of the arabic traditions in this city.

Buzz me


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

jeanie said:


> Yeah sure why not... I have been to some of the places and they are good. I mean these are the only places that are what lil is left of the arabic traditions in this city.
> 
> Buzz me


great! that sounds exactly like the kind of places i want to visit  when is ur day off? im off saturdays, and kinda half day on fridays


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

loca said:


> great! that sounds exactly like the kind of places i want to visit  when is ur day off? im off saturdays, and kinda half day on fridays


my would be on Friday and kinda half days on Thursday. PM me your details.


----------



## Armen (Mar 2, 2011)

hey Jeanie, One shout and you have the troops rallying  hopefully no more misery.

I would be up to meet-up for drink/dinner, not walking distance from you, but not very far away


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I think Bur Dubai is much maligned as an area in the city. Golden Sands was the first place I lived there, loved it, in fact, up until I left, I still frequented the same bars I ever did....


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

@ Armen

Hello, PM me your details and we could plan a meet-up.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I think Bur Dubai is much maligned as an area in the city. Golden Sands was the first place I lived there, loved it, in fact, up until I left, I still frequented the same bars I ever did....


Very true. I absolutely don't see any downside of living in this area and dont know why is it much maligned especially the golden sands area. 

It has got nice bars, supermarkets everything you need is close by except for the tall residential towers, you can actually see people around unlike the artificial localities of some of the other areas. I work in jebel ali but preferred to stay here. 

I did check out greens and al barsha but somehow found a lack of liveliness.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

jeanie said:


> Hey Doni
> how u doing ? where are you staying in Dubai.


Hey! Just arrived. Tired like a hungry dog. I stay in Quseis  Near Emirates Driving School.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I think Bur Dubai is much maligned as an area in the city. Golden Sands was the first place I lived there, loved it, in fact, up until I left, I still frequented the same bars I ever did....


I lived in Golden Sands the first month as well. I like its convenience and it looks like a lived in area. And there are good watering holes close by.
BUT, I did not have a DL then and taxis were a nightmare to get. Plus, even though it is close to my office, the traffic can be unpredictable (when I lived there the metro construction was on so it made matters worse). And ever since I mentioned to my wife that there were prostitutes milling around (used to be the parking lot next to Standard Chartered) she has refused to even entertain the idea of even looking at places there. 
And we love it in the Greens, though it is painful to drive 20 kms for a number of things (like visiting consulates and those kind of things)


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeanie, a few suggestions for you as I have lived in Bur Dubai for the past 5 years. Try Xroads in the Imperial Palace Hotel - on Rolla Street not far from Choitrams - very friendly local pub where lots of expats go to "relax" there are very good restaurants in the Dhow Palace also has the Queens Quays pub which have a half decent band on and a quiz night on Mondays, the Ramada also has a very friendly British Pub "The Old Vic"

All of these are a maximum of 5 minutes from Golden Sands


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

stuartmatthewson said:


> Jeanie, a few suggestions for you as I have lived in Bur Dubai for the past 5 years. Try Xroads in the Imperial Palace Hotel - on Rolla Street not far from Choitrams - very friendly local pub where lots of expats go to "relax" there are very good restaurants in the Dhow Palace also has the Queens Quays pub which have a half decent band on and a quiz night on Mondays, the Ramada also has a very friendly British Pub "The Old Vic"
> 
> All of these are a maximum of 5 minutes from Golden Sands


Thanks a lot for the info, I will check them out as I haven't been to any of the places you mentioned. 

Also, the sports bar in hotel citymax (I don't know the name), is it any good for watching EPL matches ?


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Dhow Palace next door to Citimax definitely does show EPL, also across the road at the back is the Four Points Sheraton that has a fairly decent sports bar


----------



## billcfc (May 9, 2011)

jeanie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have moved to Dubai a couple of months back and am staying in the golden sands area in Bur-Dubai near spinneys.
> 
> ...


I moved to Dubai a couple of months PM your details we can meet if you like too


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

stuartmatthewson said:


> Jeanie, a few suggestions for you as I have lived in Bur Dubai for the past 5 years. Try Xroads in the Imperial Palace Hotel - on Rolla Street not far from Choitrams - very friendly local pub where lots of expats go to "relax" there are very good restaurants in the Dhow Palace also has the Queens Quays pub which have a half decent band on and a quiz night on Mondays, the Ramada also has a very friendly British Pub "The Old Vic"
> 
> All of these are a maximum of 5 minutes from Golden Sands


Hey Stuart, thanks for the info..checked out "The Old Vic" this Thursday and I gotta tell ya its a pretty nice place with a decent band on and surprisingly cheap too.

Cheers,


----------

